# Graham Twobob Control panel and Water gauge



## Graham Martin (Mar 2, 2021)

My Autocruise Starlet11 2008 - the control panel has packed up on me. The manufacturer Kiagass does not appear to be still in business. HELP because without all habitation electrics cannot function. Any of you lovely Autocruise owners have an answer? Also the water gauge ceased working a long time ago. Swift cannot help!!!!! Anyone who has had similar problems and solved them please let me know how.
Fuses are all OK.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Graham, sorry can’t help with your PSU issue, water gauges are notoriously unreliable as the sensors get gummed up.

There is a dedicated Autocruise group on Facebook that may be able to advise

Terry


----------

